# Erfahrung mit Humminbird 596cx HD



## Hype (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir beabsichtigen uns ein neues Echolot zuzulegen.

Ich bin beim Suchen über das Humminbird 596cx HD Di gestolpert.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät?

Generell würde mich interressieren, ob die Farbecholote in dieser Preisklasse was taugen, oder ob es besser ist lieber ein schwarz/weiß Gerät zu nehmen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. #6

Gruß

Hype


----------



## zokker (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 596cx HD*

hallo hype

Ich habe das Humminbird 597ci HD DI Combo und bin damit sehr zufrieden, habe es vor 1 Jahr für 850 Euro bei dem großen onlineanbieter mit A erstanden.
Ich hab es jetzt 1 saison in betrieb und würde es nicht wieder hergeben. Deutsche bedienungsanleitung war bei dem preis nicht dabei, aber die braucht man auch nicht, das ding ist selbsterklärend, da fummelt sich jeder rein, menü auf deutsch stellen und alles ausprobieren.
Die leistung ist vollkommend ausreichend für binnengewässer, mein haussee der kummerower see, ist bis 25 m tief und selbst das down imaging arbeitet bei algenblüte einwandfrei. Auf farbe wüde ich nicht mehr verzichten (besonders bei di), man kann es sich besser nach seinen bedürfnissen einstellen und bei sonne ist es kontrastreicher und besser ablesbar.
Bei günstigen angeboten immer darauf achten das der geber mit bei ist. 
gruß zokker


----------



## Hype (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 596cx HD*

Hallo zokker,

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe mir das Gerät zwischenzeitlich bestellt.
Wenn ich so schöne Bilder von deinem Gerät sehe, denke ich, dass das kein Fehler war.

Wie findest du denn das Down Imaging?

Ist es den Mehrpreis wert?

Gruß


----------



## zokker (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 596cx HD*

Gratuliere, hast keinen fehler gemacht, ist ein super ding.
Ob man di wirklich braucht ist so eine sache, normalerweise braucht man es nicht, genausowenig wie farbe, aber ein bischen luxus ist doch schön und erleichtert das leben. Wieviel das einem wert ist, ist jedem seine personliche sache und die seines geldbeutels.
Ich nutze es aber ab und zu, besonders wenn man sich über krautfelder treiben läst ist es schon schön.

Gruß zokker


----------

